# How's the Breeding season Looking??



## mnducker (Mar 8, 2002)

I was just wondering how the breeding season is looking????
MN has reported Mallards, and BWT way up over last year's total.
Probally because we have so much water.

How do the wetlands look??? Enough water, dry etc??

In my travels around southern MN I have seen more snow geese nesting than I ever have before. Talk about expanding the breeeding areas.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Say what again, Al. Are you sure those are snow geese that you are seeing? I know you know what they look like.

Are these random pairs or are there several in an area?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There have been some pairs of snows nesting here since the spring season has been open.The refuge people theorize that one of them is not capable of going further north.They have raised a brood successfully.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I drove through S MN on I-90 on 6/14 and I was almost sure I saw a Blue sitting on a small slough off the interstate. I figured it was a cripple left behind by the spring hunt. You tell me what other kind of water bird is dark bodied with a white head.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I would bet that the snow geese that you are seeing in Minnesota and the Dakotas this summer are cripples left over from the spring hunt. In the fall, they get froze in and the skunks or crows clean them up. But, in the spring, they don't get froze in and can live all summer. I wonder if the birds that are raised here will return.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've seen a lot of scattered pairs in the Dakotas of snows. I've heard they do very well.

I spent all day Saturday in pothole country and it's REALLY DRY. Most of temporary wetlands are gone, with a lot more drying up everyday.

Some areas are wet, others are really dry. I hope the USFWS is right about the spring counts? I'm not nearly as optimistic as they sound.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

:eyeroll: I don't see how things can possibly be as rosy as they say. But then again - I think they have been bull****ting us for a long time as far as duck #'s go!!!

I believe the bottom line is $ and thats it!!!

It will be an interesting season, that's for sure.

Dr. Bob


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I went driving yesterday and only seen a couple of ducks with broods. I did notice a quite a few ducks paired up without any broods and they were not sitting on nests. Maybe, there quite a few late nesters sitting in the grass. (I hope). Just my observation in my neck of the woods.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think you're right muzzy. I was over your way this past weekend and we noticed a significant drop in bird numbers. We were hoping they were in hiding as well.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Well things in the north part of the state look sweet. There as much sheet water as there is potholes.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I think it will be hit and miss is some areas. Some areas of the state have had large storm cells that have dropped up to 4 inches of rain, but 30 miles away they may have had nothing. It will be spotty, areas that receive timely rains will continue to be OK, the number one suggestion is to get out and gauge the water in your hunting area. I went out this past weekend and saw a lot of the same, fewer ducks than usual. Hopefully it is a late hatch, the hens on nests? The next two weeks will be critical, we need timely rains...but in some areas it may be too late


----------

